# Looking for a little advice on gold tanks



## CivilBen (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello watch friends, 

I have recently been smitten by the gold Cartier Tank. I’ve long appreciated the Cartier brand and the steel Tank Solo has been on my wish list for a while. Most recently I’ve grown fond of the gold variant. I’ve considered the Tank Louis but the price differential seems to outweigh the benefits. 

I’m reaching out to the watch community for advice. Do you have a gold Tank? If so, what advice would you give to someone considering buying one? I’m asking because I have found that while generic questions like what watch should I buy typically generates the appropriate buy what you like response. Asking for advice from someone who already owns a watch, or from someone that has decided not to buy a watch, can result in great insight. Comments like it’s a scratch magnet or it has quality control issues, can help you avoid disappointing results. 

Any way, I am reaching out for the wisdom of the horde. Let me know your thoughts on gold tanks. 

Thanks in advance. 

Ben


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Not exactly a Tank Louis, but I have the Tank Americaine in solid yellow.

I'm going to explain this in a few different point of views, all mine, of course, and everyone is entitled to have a different opinion.

The first view - if you buy it new, I always feel that gold watches are "never worth it's actual money". Why? Because of course, you can buy the steel version, and spend the rest of the cash difference and buy real solid gold coins, and you'll end up more in weight, and you get the watch, and you get "more" gold. But of course, it's not a gold watch, haha. So at least we get this one out of the way - buying a gold watch is never about if it is worth the price x gold, but more of a passionate purchase.

The second view - if you buy it preowned, and I always encourage it, it definitely saves you more money. While it still is not worth it's weigh in gold, but at least you don't spend as much like buying new. Gold watches always command a higher price point than their steel counter part for obvious expensive metal reasons, but also commands it's own class.

The third view - forget about the two first views, a gold watch is one of the highest point of luxury on a watch. On certain models, it also commands rarity. You never buy gold watches because you want to get your money's worth, but the extra luxury feel on your wrist, and the amount of wrist presence it commands. You wear it to a black tie affair, suit up, and well, generally, to show off. Some people may say "I'm not buying a gold watch to show off", not intentionally anyway, but when you wear a gold watch, you get the attention.

Aside from all those views, I always viewed a gold watch should be a classical time piece. While sporty models also sport these kind of materials, but I personally find it out of place. Not only gold is softer than steel, I also feel it is out of place when combined with say... models like Hublot Big Bags, or ROO Offshore. A gold watch should be elegant, subtle in design, long lasting, and not a watch you wear with baggy saggy jeans. When I imagine a gold watch, it brings me down to watches like Cartiers, Day-dates, Breguets, A Lange & Sohne, etc etc.

While I bought my Tank Americaine at a "steal", 3800 USD I think - I think it's a great "investment". I can wear this watch semi-casually while I can definitely take it up formally. It is also a watch that I can look at myself wearing years and years from now.

TLDR:

Should you get a Gold Tank Cartier? If you can afford it, and you think you are getting a reasonable price, YES.


----------



## CivilBen (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks NTJW! This is exactly the kind of insight I was looking for. I’ve been thinking I need to try on an Americaine as another option. Im convinced now after seeing yours. 

Regards,

Ben


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

The Americaine "wears long", so not everyone likes it, and it is more of an elegant stature due to the slimmer width, and curved body - compared to the Tank. While the Tank is elegant also in everyway, but is more "masculine" of some sorts, if you get what I mean.

Good luck in your quest! I never regretted getting mine, at all.



CivilBen said:


> Thanks NTJW! This is exactly the kind of insight I was looking for. I've been thinking I need to try on an Americaine as another option. Im convinced now after seeing yours.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ben


----------



## ednew (Mar 26, 2017)

I was smitten with the Tank Solo (large) in gold. In my view it was the perfect formal dress watch to go with my tuxedo. I bought used for a bit more than half of new, and was delighted with my purchase. However, after a few years I have found that I am only wearing the watch a few days a year, having extended my definition of "formal" to include wearing a suit or dress shirt. Retirement probably has a lot to do with it, as well as the lack of cruising opportunities. So I still love the watch, but I wear other watches much more. Like an exotic car, if you can afford to have it sit in the garage most of the time it is not a problem. I still think its a perfect complement to a Speedy Pro as the tool watch and a Datejust as the semidressy watch.


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

I would somewhat Agree with Ed there, that a gold watch is not something you wear day in day out, but I still do wear it in rotation at least once a week. I time my outfit perfectly. Also as you can see that I’m wearing it on a more casual strap instead of a croc/lizard pattern, which makes it much less dressier, and goes better with “semi-formal” attires. I wouldn’t worry too much if you are willing to swap the straps around.


----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

I just came across this thread and had to share my thoughts. I bought the Cartier Tank Louis to mark the occasion of my son's birth. It was purchased from Tourneau brand new. I negotiated some and probably could have received a better deal but told myself this watch is meant to be mine and then his and so on and the price will inconsequential to me by then.

It's just an awesome piece that makes me so happy. The most I've spent on any watch and while I understand the Solo has a lot of bang for buck, the minor details (thinness, crown, guilloche) of the Tank Louis just appeal to me so much. It was actually harder to find than I would have thought - perhaps because I have the centennial version of the piece. I also bought it on Veteran's day (the 100th one) which is ideal given the history of the watch. It's a JLC movement which also really increases its value IMHO. Whichever you get will be a great choice given the brand, so enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

The Tank Louis is a fantastic piece!


----------



## CivilBen (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks ednew and ChronoKing for adding to the discussion. I expect I won’t wear the Tank as frequently as NTJW: but, I’m ok with that. I currently have a JLC Reverso Duo that I love but I have to admit it gets very little wrist time. I have a couple watches that I couldn’t imagine parting with but they certainly don’t spend much time out and about. I guess that’s just the way it goes when you go from a collection of couple watches to quite a few.


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Ben, you only have some much to wear a watch, I used to think like you - not that it’s wrong by the way.

But I figured, we only live once, and we love them watches, why should the watch and the community “dictates” how and when we wear our watches?

Look at rappers, for example, they wear gold day-date rolex with baggy pants, doesn’t sound right? But they are fine with it.

Muhammad Ali with his Cartier Tank while throwing a punch photo? I think he is wearing a T-shirt in that pic (correct me).

There are even guys who wears multiple watches.

TLDR: Wear it in good health and be happy. I now wear my Tank with khakhi shorts and polo shirts, and I think it looks just fine!


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

I had a tank solo and I regret selling it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchme7 (Mar 19, 2019)

I have a similar dilemma - whether I should pick either Gold Tank Solo or the Gold Louis Cartier. A Cartier SA gave this response:

“The straps of the Tank Louis Cartier are made from alligator leather. The Tank Solo is from Calfskin.
The sapphire crown for the Tank Louis Cartier is just that - a blue sapphire. The Tank Solo crown is made from a synthetic spinel
The Tank Louis Cartier case is gold. The Tank Solo has a stainless steel case back”

The mechanical movement (JLC origin) the Tank Louis Cartier could be seen as anotyer reason for the premium over the quartz Tank Solo, but theres also a Tank Louis Cartier model that is also a quartz!
Let’s put it another way, should I pay the 4k premium or settle for the Tank Solo? The stainless case back is a downside IMO


----------



## neverover (Jan 27, 2012)

I think I can chime in a bit here. Tank Louis and Solo difference goes a bit more beyond the spec sheet. It's more about their aesthetic. Tank Louis came in a curved mineral glass and smooth brancard. If you see this in person without any protective plastic on, it glimmers a bit like candy, especially the curved mineral glass. This is a very interesting feature because even back then in 1920's, the Tank Louis and Normale have extremely curved glass but in rectangular shape. It does give a certain panache to the design. Now the Tank Solo has a flat brancard and flat sapphire crystal, which you can argue it looks a bit more modern, but it's super flat. When compare it side by side, it's obvious that Louis is more refined, and there's a lot of thoughts put into it. They also have a different size proportion, where the Solo is more square compared to the Louis. But it's all purely aesthetic combo, and they knew they nailed it with the Louis so that's why they're milking it. On a side note, the current edition of Tank Louis rose gold manual wind use JLC chronometer caliber. So it might worth your investment more.

For me personally, I will go with the Tank Louis because I'm a Cartier freak. And I think the other watch nerd will have the same dilemma with Rolex Datejust vs Oyster Date, or Omega Speedmaster Professional vs Automatic, or Grand Seiko vs Seiko Presage. So it depends on how much would you like to pay for this Cartier Tank. You definitely can spend more if you think this THE watch for you. If not, I might as well go with the Tank Solo. Unless you really looked at it, it's just the same gold rectangular watch for everyone else. Good luck deciding on the Tank. Please post pic if you ended up getting one.


----------



## Watchme7 (Mar 19, 2019)

neverover said:


> I think I can chime in a bit here. Tank Louis and Solo difference goes a bit more beyond the spec sheet. It's more about their aesthetic. Tank Louis came in a curved mineral glass and smooth brancard. If you see this in person without any protective plastic on, it glimmers a bit like candy, especially the curved mineral glass. This is a very interesting feature because even back then in 1920's, the Tank Louis and Normale have extremely curved glass but in rectangular shape. It does give a certain panache to the design. Now the Tank Solo has a flat brancard and flat sapphire crystal, which you can argue it looks a bit more modern, but it's super flat. When compare it side by side, it's obvious that Louis is more refined, and there's a lot of thoughts put into it. They also have a different size proportion, where the Solo is more square compared to the Louis. But it's all purely aesthetic combo, and they knew they nailed it with the Louis so that's why they're milking it. On a side note, the current edition of Tank Louis rose gold manual wind use JLC chronometer caliber. So it might worth your investment more.
> 
> For me personally, I will go with the Tank Louis because I'm a Cartier freak. And I think the other watch nerd will have the same dilemma with Rolex Datejust vs Oyster Date, or Omega Speedmaster Professional vs Automatic, or Grand Seiko vs Seiko Presage. So it depends on how much would you like to pay for this Cartier Tank. You definitely can spend more if you think this THE watch for you. If not, I might as well go with the Tank Solo. Unless you really looked at it, it's just the same gold rectangular watch for everyone else. Good luck deciding on the Tank. Please post pic if you ended up getting one.


Thanks for confirming what I had thought. The Tank Louis seems to have more rounded edges & seems less boxy than the Solo. The guilloche dial on the LC is something else! I really need to see them close up at an AD as you only see so much on the screen. I'll certainly post a picture of the new arrival on here


----------



## CivilBen (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for your thoughts. Often I find I prefer one watch over another when I have them in hand but I can't put my finger on why. It's very helpful to have comments like those shared by Watchme7 and others because it helps bring those subtle differences into focus. I typically go through a check list when evaluating a watch where I look at specifics like the hands, dial, lugs, etc. to pick apart what I'm seeing holistically in a watch. I expect I will need to see both in person to determine if the refinement of the Tank Louis justifies increase over the Solo.


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Watchme7 said:


> Thanks for confirming what I had thought. The Tank Louis seems to have more rounded edges & seems less boxy than the Solo. The guilloche dial on the LC is something else! I really need to see them close up at an AD as you only see so much on the screen. I'll certainly post a picture of the new arrival on here


The Tank Louis has rounded like a half tube side edges, while the tank XL has a flat top. I just made a review on the Tank XL if you'd like to read it.

The Louis is leagues beyond the Solo, with guilloche engraved dial, thinner side bars, more rounded, JLC movement, MUCH MUCH thinner, and well, it's a class of its own.

While you can of course, say the Tank Solo gold... is gold... but not all gold watches are created the same.

I wouldn't even put the Tank Solo Gold in the same league of my Americaine, while the Louis, is even further up than my solid gold Americaine.


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

ednew said:


> In my view it was the perfect formal dress watch to go with my tuxedo. I bought used for a bit more than half of new, and was delighted with my purchase. However, after a few years I have found that I am only wearing the watch a few days a year, having extended my definition of "formal" to include wearing a suit or dress shirt. Retirement probably has a lot to do with it, as well as the lack of cruising opportunities. So I still love


So glad to hear that you aren't wearing a Submariner or other thick, clunky steel watch with a dinner jacket or suit. That defeats the whole purpose of dressing well. Get the classic Tank in a precious metal and wear it with pride!


----------



## benbenny (Jan 24, 2016)

I you want to spend so much money for a new Cartier LC Tank. Than you need to have a look into the rare Cartier LC Tank Jumbo Automatic from the 1970s. These were produced in a very low numbers and prices of these have exploded in the last couple of years. The way its looking now the prices will go only up up and up for these models.
very good investment!

Only one problem: Try to find one that is for sale.



















but make sure you have a look into the ones where the dial is also signed Paris and not Swiss.


----------

